

Deleted my account on Quora, with confirmation, account/data still viewable. - samstave

I recently deleted my account with Quora [1].<p>I asked them in the email to delete the account and all data with the account.<p>They replied via email and stated they would be happy to delete my account and help me out - and they were sorry to see me go. [2]<p>Now I see that the only thing they deleted was my name and picture from my profile.&#60;p&#62;My account appears as "account"<p>My profile still states my Location and company affiliations.<p>"account" is still receiving upvotes and notifications in my feed. [3]<p>Posts, questions, edits, all still viewable (albeit maybe to me only) (I am using the transparent chrome extension)<p>I sent another email stating I noticed they have not complied with my request and asked for a confirmation by EOB tomorrow.<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4333119<p>[2]&#62;From: privacy@quora.com,  kat@quora.com<p>&#62; Hi Sam,I'd be happy to help you with your request.  I've now processed your request for account deletion and you should find yourself completely removed from the site.  We're sorry to see you go but hope you'll consider rejoining the Quora community some day!<p>&#62; Thanks,<p>&#62; Anjali<p>&#62; User Operations<p>&#62; Quora<p>[3] http://imgur.com/a/aY20p<p>In my original posting, I may have gone overboard calling the folks at quora "kids" (Too much wine?) - however, it appears I was dead accurate in my questioning of their morals.<p>The fact that their staff reply to me, confirm that my account is deleted and then keep all data visible and undeleted is ridiculuous.<p>Following in the footsteps of FB.<p>This reinforces why I deleted my account.<p>Zero respect for user requests/privacy.
======
chris_wot
Could have been a mistake?

